
Show HN: The Smartmockups App – Create stunning product screenshots in seconds! - iamlukaszajic
http://smartmockups.com/app/
======
iamlukaszajic
When we first launched smartmockups.com as a small side project, we never
anticipated the overwhelmingly positive response we received for the product.
As a result, we’ve decided to take things a bit further by developing the
Smartmockups app.

The Smartmockups app makes creating beautiful product screenshots a breeze,
without using Photoshop. It offers over 200 premium mockups for both digital
and printed products. It’s loaded with awesome scenes for responsive web
designs and cool perspective screen mockups. Additionally, you can easily
change background colors and select from a variety of background gradients.

